# Using oil in place of regular face lotion/using too much/argan oil



## lalaland (Apr 15, 2011)

I keep reading that using too much lotion clogs pores. It makes sense - the excess lotion that can't absorb into your skin stays on your face and clogs pores. I get that. And people also say that one way to make sure you're not using too much is to see whether or not you can blot off any excess, and if you can, you used too much.

My question is: for people, like me, who recently began using a blend of natural oils instead of regular face moisturizer, how do you know if you're applying too much? I gently rub it into my skin, but there's always that bit of oil I can feel still on my face - it's not overly greasy, but I can definitely feel it. I just don't want to be thinking I'm doing a good thing for my skin only to be clogging my pores.

Regarding argan oil: I've read reviews for the Josie Maran argan oil and even people with oily, acne-prone skin (my skin type) rave about it. But Beauty Brains says that while it can definitely benefit the skin, the oleic acid it contains is highly comedogenic. That would mean it clogs pores and causes zits. Two COMPLETELY different views!! I really wanted to switch to argan oil because I hear it absorbs well and I can actually wear it under makeup without feeling/looking like an oil slick.

And lastly, is the Josie Maran argan oil any different from argan oil I can buy on the cheap? Has anyone had any experiences with any other argan oil brands?


----------



## Andi (Apr 15, 2011)

I donÂ´t have any experience with using oils in my face (btw, IÂ´m not acne-prone anymore, but still very oily), but I wanted to add that the label "noncomedogenic" is not a 100% guarantee that it wonÂ´t break out a single person who is using the product. Products can be contain all noncomedogenic ingredients, but if they leave a film on your skin and are very thick and occlusive, they may still break some people out.

I have never broken out from a skincare product since my acne was hormonal, but there are people who break out from almost anything. ThatÂ´s why I believe in not taking chances and using light gel and lotion type moisturizers if your skin is oily and/or acne-prone.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 15, 2011)

I wish I could answer your question... Im still on the hunt for the perfect product! Good luck and I hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 15, 2011)

I've never used argan oil pure on a long period of time so i can't tell if it clogs pores or not, i've only used in it on my dry cheeks to help with this issue. Do a test for a few days, see if you notice any change, it's hard to tell before to what our skin will react to.

I don't know this particular argan oil but considering it's quite expensive, one way to make a cheaper argan oil would be to cut it, so i would check the other version isn't argan oil mixed with other oils.


----------



## Amber204 (Apr 15, 2011)

I use allot of serums kinda similar maybe, what I do is rub it all over my hands then dab your faces with your hands so it's even and you don't get a tone in one area and none in another, after your can just wipe the excess of your hands with a cotton and blend it all over your face.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 19, 2011)

Some oils absorb into the skin better than others. I like argan oil and haven't broken out from it but it's a but heavy for my taste to use on a daily basis. I like camellia oil better. It's lighter in my opinion and it really help to control blackheads. I highly recommend camellia oil.


----------



## hellokomrade (Apr 19, 2011)

Maybe try Jojoba oil. It's very similar to the skins natural oils and it's highly recommended as a moisturizer for acne prone skin.

http://www.acne.org/jojoba-oil.php


----------



## SassyAuburn (Apr 19, 2011)

I use natural grape seed oil on my face every night. I started using natural oils about three years ago when I was diagnosed with a condition that can affect my skin. (At the time, everything made me itch, red, burn, breakout--so I started making my own skin care and using only natural cosmetics) At that time, I used almond oil or olive oil. I read that grape seed oil is even lighter and has more anti-oxidant properties, as well as creates a faster cell turn over keeping skin younger and firmer.  That's why I switched, and I've loved the results. 

I usually use a bottle with an eye dropper and put a two drops at each of the 5 "hot spots" on my face (each cheek, forehead, nose, chin) and lightly rub it in. If I notice in about 5 minutes it's been completely absorbed, I'll add another one to wherever needs it. If I notice it's not getting absorbed, I'll rub it downwards into my neck (always needs anti-aging products too). I think it takes time to "feel" your own skin to know if you have on too much. It can look "dewy" and be fine, but if you look like you've been glazed with a shiny top coat, you might want to blot some off.  Rule of thumb usually is that your face won't take in more than it needs, so if any is "laying on top" of your skin, it probably can be blotted off. 

In regards to clogging pores, natural oils do NOT clog pores, causing pimples. That doesn't mean you can't get a zit when using natural oils as a moisturizer. ANYTHING can cause a pimple, in a sense--dirt from your hands, a towel with lotion or a fragrance on it, rubbing your face with your sleeve (and having something on it), lunch!  So it is good to know that the products you use on your face aren't the ones causing a break out (noncomedogenic)  If you do get one, break down the other things you might be using.  Could even be a hair product (if it touches your face), perfume, the detergent in the towel you are using.


----------



## AliciaMLay (Apr 20, 2011)

I have sworn by facial oil for over a year now.  After having a baby my face breaks out all the time, and I turned to an amazing oil blend by Fresh, called Elixir Ancien.  Unfortunately it is quite pricey at $250, BUT lasts at least a year and is amazing.  When I ran out recently I noticed a difference in tone and texture the very next day!  It is to be used sparingly, and I never break out from it at all.  It is all hand-mixed in a monastery because it is based on ancient oil blend recipes.  Their way of sticking to authenticity I guess!  Either way I can't live without it.  Mainly uses ultra-hydrating meadowfoam seed oil, jojoba, and seabuckthorn oil.  All ingredients listed on their website.  I HIGHLY recommend this as a moisturizer.

As far as argan oil, I have not personally tried it this way but many friends swear by it.  Josie Maran obviously incorporates this in all her cosmetics, and I know it is incredibly healing.  I think I'll stick with the oil blend that works for me!


----------



## divadoll (Apr 21, 2011)

My DIY cream which I use every morning and evening is made with macadamia nut oil, jojoba oil, camelia oil, squalane, sweet almond oil and shea oil along with some actives, silicones and hydrosols.  I have also used straight oil combination - jojoba oil, sweet almond oil and shea oil when my skin is dryer in the winter and summer when I'm swimming more.  I carry my whipped shea butter made with grapeseed oil and jojoba oil with me to the pool because chlorine is murder on my skin.  These are all natural oils.  They are wonderful.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 21, 2011)

Macadamia and hazelnut are great, i use them and they sink in quickly. Camellia oil is also to be tried, very good and can double as hair treatment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

About the dose specifically, i press one to two pumps for my whole face, so according to my supplier that makes 0.30ml at maximum, that's not even a 1/4 teaspoon. It really depends on the viscosity of the oil but most of them are very liquid so a little is enough.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 23, 2011)

I just got fractionated coconut oil and I love it. It absorbs very well.


----------



## divadoll (Apr 23, 2011)

I bought some last week and was planning to add to my hair wax but I forgot...I'll have to try it on my skin then.  Do you use it on your face or just body?



> Originally Posted by *Reija* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got fractionated coconut oil and I love it. It absorbs very well.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 23, 2011)

Cool, my supplier has just added fractioned coconut oil to its catalogue, i was planning on using it in probably a hair conditioner (i finally finished my Yes To Carrots conditioner, phew!). Apparently it can also be used in a moisturizer for combination to oily faces, but i must admit i prefer to use coconut oil on my body rather than my face.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 23, 2011)

I used the fractioned coconut oil on my face and body just to try it. I woke up with a glowing skin on my face. It could be that it's the oil or I'm just imagining.


----------



## SecretStopsAcne (Apr 26, 2011)

Argan Oil is a natural solution to defend the skin against premature aging and UV exposure. Apart from the uses of Argan oil for skin care, usage of Argan oil for hair and nail care is also beneficial. It can be used to get rid of the problems of brittle nails as it has a strengthening effect on them. When applied on scalp skin, it can eliminate dandruff problem and prevent hair loss. Argan oil contains large amounts of vitamin E, making it very high in antioxidants. It is great for fighting free radicals, and helping to keep your skin looking younger.


----------

